# sempre problemi di compilazione!!!!

## luca120

ogni volta che cerco di compilare qualcosa mi esce questo errore!!! 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 6) dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3

 * gnome-python-extras-2.25.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org python@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-python-extras-2.25.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3 ...

 * Applying gtkmozembed-python-2.19.1-libtool2.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3-xulrunner19.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying gtkmozembed-python-2.19.1-include-nspr.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/autoconf.out

 * ERROR: dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3 failed:

 *   Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6135:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1834:  Called eautoconf

 *   environment, line 1770:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *   environment, line 1097:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3:

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/autoconf.out

 * ERROR: dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3 failed:

 *   Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6135:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1834:  Called eautoconf

 *   environment, line 1770:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *   environment, line 1097:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## cloc3

brutto errore.

e non lascia uno straccio di traccia utile nel log.

prova  a modifare l'ebuild, mettendo un'istruzione sh -i davanti al comando eautoreconf.

poi lancia, in successione aclocal e strace -f -eopen autoconf.

magari ti viene un'idea...

 :Smile: .

alla peggio, posta su bugzilla e vedi se ti suggeriscono qualcosa.

se il tuo errore è sistematico, cioè accade su ogni pacchetto, probabilmente c'è una corruzione che non è facile scoprire a caso.

----------

## riverdragon

Visto che l'errore capita quando viene richiamato autoconf io proverei a ricompilare sys-devel/autoconf.

----------

## djinnZ

 *luca120 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Include in your bugreport the contents of:
> 
> ...

 quindi andrei a vedere cosa dice codesto file, tanto per curiosità.

A naso aggiungerei --with-bdeps y in make.conf (a mente dovrebbe essere in PORTAGE_DEFAULTS o qulcosa del genere) e lancerei un bel revdep-rebuild -X ; emerge -aDNUv @world ; emerge -1 @preserved-rebuild ; emerge --depclean -p per vedere se c'è qualcosa di troppo o non aggiornato nelle dipendeze di autoconf. (bada che mi riferisco a portage 2 non ricordo se con la versione corrente c'è preserverd-rebuild o come diavolo si chiama).

Rispondo frettolosamente e di getto quindi è gradito se correggete eventuali refusi.

----------

## luca120

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *luca120 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>  * Include in your bugreport the contents of:
> 
> ...

 

grazie a tutti per avermi risposto  :Smile:  allora quella riga anche io l'ho natata e sono andato a vedere cosa mi diceva mi posto il contenuto del file  :Smile: 

```
***** autoconf *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.25.3/work/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3

***** autoconf

configure.ac:83: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_DISABLE_STATIC

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

configure.ac:84: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_LIBTOOL_WIN32_DLL

configure.ac:85: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL

configure.ac:91: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR

configure.ac:137: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0

configure.ac:143: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GTK_2_0
```

p.s sto ricompilando per vedere se era corrotto l'autoconf

ok con il comando 

```
emerge -aDNv etc..
```

mi si ferma e mi esce questo errore!!

```
>>> Emerging (6 of 22) dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2

 * sqlite-amalgamation-3.7.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: arfrever@gentoo.org betelgeuse@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc extensions fts3 kernel_linux multilib readline threadsafe userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sqlite-amalgamation-3.7.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/work/sqlite-3.7.2 ...

 * Applying sqlite-3.6.22-interix-fixes-amalgamation.patch ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/work/sqlite-3.7.2' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/autoconf.out

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2 failed:

 *   Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3514:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1152:  Called eautoconf

 *   environment, line 1088:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *   environment, line  617:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/work/sqlite-3.7.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2:

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/autoconf.out

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2 failed:

 *   Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3514:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1152:  Called eautoconf

 *   environment, line 1088:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *   environment, line  617:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2/work/sqlite-3.7.2'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

p.s non so se c'entra qualcosa ma io ho installato gnome-light

 *Quote:*   

> brutto errore. 
> 
> e non lascia uno straccio di traccia utile nel log. 
> 
> prova a modifare l'ebuild, mettendo un'istruzione sh -i davanti al comando eautoreconf. 
> ...

 

come faccio a modificate l'ebuild? scusa ma sono nuovo nel mondo di gentoo!Last edited by luca120 on Sun Dec 26, 2010 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ciro64

Prova prima un

```

# emerge --oneshot autoconf
```

vedi se lo porta a termine.

----------

## luca120

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Prova prima un
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --oneshot autoconf
> ...

 

si con questo comando tutto viene compilato alla perfezione!

----------

## ciro64

Quindi ora riesci a proseguire anche col resto ?

----------

## luca120

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Quindi ora riesci a proseguire anche col resto ?

 

mmm no io intendevo solo con quel comando  va a buon fine la compilazione per il resto nulla sempre lo stesso errore!!!

----------

## ciro64

prova a vedere cosa ti dice

```

eselect python list
```

----------

## luca120

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> prova a vedere cosa ti dice
> 
> ```
> 
> eselect python list
> ...

 

mmm ho fatto cosi con quel comando che mi hai detto te 

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

Gentoo luca # eselect python set 2

```

poi ho riprovato am nulla  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  sempre lo stesso errore

----------

## ciro64

No

devi lasciarlo sul 2.6 di default; poi ci pensa il python-wrapper. fai:

```
# eselect python set 1
```

quindi

```

# python-updater

```

Potrebbe impiegarci un po'.

Prova quidi a proseguire con la compilazione.

Se trovi ancora difficoltà, proverei anche

```

# lafilefixer --justfixit

# revdep-rebuild
```

[ot]

e ora... 'notte  :Smile: 

[/ot]

----------

## ago

se si pensa che il problema sia autoconf ( e non si riesce a compilare nemmeno quello ), setta 

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST
```

 in make.conf ed emergi il binario

----------

## luca120

 *ago wrote:*   

> se si pensa che il problema sia autoconf ( e non si riesce a compilare nemmeno quello ), setta 
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_BINHOST
> ```
> ...

 

no no autoconf me lo compila tranquillamente ma il resto no!!! tipo gparted non lo compila, l'aggiornamento del sistema non lo termina ma esce l'errore che ho detto prima!! non compila gnomenu insomma non compila QUASI nulla (circa il 80% termina la compilazione mi restituisce l'errore che ho riportato all'inizio del post) tranne autoconf!!!

----------

## luca120

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> No
> 
> devi lasciarlo sul 2.6 di default; poi ci pensa il python-wrapper. fai:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sto provando ora a fare i passaggi che mi haii detto  :Smile:  appena finisce modifico questa risposta, spero in positivo  :Smile:  grazie  :Smile: 

ok provato nulla rimane l'errore  :Sad: 

----------

## luca120

è possibile un problema di versione??? o mi manca qualche pacchetto???? perche su alcune compilazione va e altre no o se no mi escono altri erroi tipo die econf

o se no 

```
>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10:

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10/temp/automake-19424.out

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10 failed:

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2903:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  924:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line  893:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy'

 *   environment, line  399:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10/work/libtool-2.2.10'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

io nn so piu dove sbattere la testa!!

----------

## djinnZ

scusa ma quanti slot di autoconf sono installati?

Dovrebbero essercene almeno due e prova a ricompilare e reinstallare autoconf-wrapper textinfo e perl, dopo aver fatto un backup su binario, ovviamente.

----------

## xdarma

Se vuoi, posta l'output dei seguenti comandi:

emerge --info

eselect binutils list

eselect env version

eselect profile list

gcc-config -l

grazie.

----------

## luca120

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Se vuoi, posta l'output dei seguenti comandi:
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> eselect binutils list
> ...

 

si certo non c'è probleam  :Smile: 

il risultato del comando emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Dec 2010 23:00:20 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/php /var/lib/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cvs cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif extensions fam firefox fixlafiles flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

poi il comando eselect binutils list

```
Installed binutils for target x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   2.20.1 *
```

eselect env version

```
Version 20100727
```

eselect profile list

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/amd64

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

```

gcc-config -l

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4 *

```

----------

## xdarma

emerge --info

```

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA ~amd64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Su ACCEPT_LICENSE mi sembra ci sia un pò di confusione, credo ti basti togliere ~amd64.

Sulla tua architettura non serve -fomit-frame-pointer.

Purtroppo sono solo queste le cose che non mi sembrano corrette e non mi sembrano sufficienti per produrre gli effetti che hai descritto.

----------

## luca120

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA ~amd64"
> ...

 

ma io nel make.conf ho solo

```
 ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

e 

```
 -fomit-frame-pointer.
```

 l'ho commmentato 

faccio vedere

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=core2 " #-fomit-frame-pointer

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-kde -bluetooth qt4  dbus acpi apm lm_sensors pmu sqlite hal X gnome extensions multilib zlib gtk fixlafiles cvs threads dvd alsa mmx sse sse2 sse3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

non so se puo serveire ma io lo dico lo stesso, ho provato a compilare libtool da sorgente e la cosa strana che lo compila tranquillamente, allora mi sono detto non è che c'è un problema in emerge? possibile?

----------

